# Padilla Edition Especial Achilles Salomon Cigar Review - hmmm.... liked it



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

i got this cigar in a five pack on c-bid for about $3. for that price, it was great. let's be clear: it ain't no 1932, far from it, but I apprecia...

Read the full review here: Padilla Edition Especial Achilles Salomon Cigar Review - hmmm.... liked it


----------

